# [SOLVED] Ip address conflict with another system on the network



## Christian_b2k5

Hey everyone, it's me again.

As i mentioned in my other topics, i was able to stop the DSL problem by unplugging everything, then wiring it all back up again.

Anyway i'm still getting the ultra slow internet connection. Yesterday whilst waiting for Google to load i started up a game of solitaire, and in the bottom right popped up a little bubble saying:



> There is an IP address conflict with another system on the network


So what should i do?

I get the impression that the good ol' ipconfig/renew/release method won't work as i've tried that twice prior to this bubble popping up.

Please advise :sigh:


----------



## matt261102

*Re: Ip address conflict with another system on the network*

How many network devices are in your network? Are there any that have statically assigned IP settings?


----------



## jarod

*Re: Ip address conflict with another system on the network*

It means there is another computer on the network using the same IP address


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Ip address conflict with another system on the network*


Turn off everything on the network, ALL the machines and any other network device like network printers and NAS drives.
Turn off the router and modem.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady data light.
Turn on the router, wait two minutes.
Turn on the network devices and computers, one at a time.

This issue is usually caused by resetting a router without resetting all the network connected devices.


----------



## Christian_b2k5

*Re: Ip address conflict with another system on the network*

Thanks John, that worked marvelously! :grin:

Speedy internet..here i come...


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Ip address conflict with another system on the network*

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------

